# Personal Questions from Passengers



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

Just about every single passenger I picked up yesterday asked personal questions. Why do they think it's ok to ask? All my rides went extremely smooth. No mistakes, got them where they wanted to go with no hassles. Friendly conversations except for the personal questions not only about Über but very personal questions about my family, love life etc. A couple of drunk guys commented on my appearance and body. Was on the platform over 12 hours with only 9 rides and ended up with a 3.67 at the end of a very long day. I'm trying to find another job and do Über just part time but jobs for an older, elderly woman is hard to find. What gets me is that all of my passengers were young and had absolutely no respect for me. Rough day.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I had a pax who was on the phone while riding in my car and I heard him say his Uber driver sucked and was a really old guy. Can't win them all.


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I had a pax who was on the phone while riding in my car and I heard him say his Uber driver sucked and was a really old guy. Can't win them all.


I guess they thought you were hard of hearing too lol.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

crazyb said:


> I guess they thought you were hard of hearing too lol.


I really wanted to say something to him about how I could hear him, but thought better of it.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

crazyb Don't let pax comments get to you, ever. When that happens, it's time to take a break from driving and do something you enjoy.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Went to pick up a pax one morning and take him to work. I was prompt and on time. It was a long drive from the west valley to Tempe. This Jacka$$, sitting right beside me in the passenger seat, had the balls enough to call his boss and blame ME for him being late.

Prick got 2*'s. lol

Don't sweat it crazyb. I'm no spring chicken either but what I DON'T do, is put up with any bullsh*t. You'll figure it out. You can't be every bodies friend.

One day I'll have a 4.5 and the next all 5's. Who knows? lol


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

When they ask me personal questions I have fun with it.
Each rider gets a new story.

Fantasy at a moments notice is my specialty. I spent over 20 years in corporate meetings. It is a skill you learn there. 

I am over 60, have over 2k rides, and have managed to keep a 4.86 pretty consistently.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I had a pax who was on the phone while riding in my car and I heard him say his Uber driver sucked and was a really old guy. Can't win them all.


You should of said oh I suck well let me pull over and you can order another ride with someone who doesn't suck!! I hate people. Don't let these people treat you anyway because of a rating. That's why I had to stop driving for Uber, and if Lyft riders start acting entitled they will be gone next.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

crazyb said:


> Just about every single passenger I picked up yesterday asked personal questions. Why do they think it's ok to ask? All my rides went extremely smooth. No mistakes, got them where they wanted to go with no hassles. Friendly conversations except for the personal questions not only about Über but very personal questions about my family, love life etc. A couple of drunk guys commented on my appearance and body. Was on the platform over 12 hours with only 9 rides and ended up with a 3.67 at the end of a very long day. I'm trying to find another job and do Über just part time but jobs for an older, elderly woman is hard to find. What gets me is that all of my passengers were young and had absolutely no respect for me. Rough day.


There are good days and there are bad days. Sorry you had all those stupid pax all on the same day. Try to forget about them and move on. In the long run they won't matter much (if not at all). Hang in there and don't let them ruin it for you. Your rating will average out nicely the longer you keep driving and doing a good job getting them where they need to go.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

crazyb said:


> I guess they thought you were hard of hearing too lol.


Good one!.... If you want to shut them up, answer a question with a question. For Example: "How do you like driving for Uber?". It's fine. "How do you like riding with Uber?" ....It will throw them off of their interrogation game.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> When they ask me personal questions I have fun with it.
> Each rider gets a new story.


Same here. I actually look forward to it. You can try out your new stuff on them and they have to listen!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

crazyb , Im an older lady as well.. I just do this part time tho...
I tend to get mostly longer rides for some reason (I think its where I hang out to wait for pings) and I seem to get very talkative pax. 
I had a student from china who had been here 16 days who used the whole time to practice his english.
Ive had two women who were visibly upset who I worked at getting to feel better *both tipped me and said that I helped them..
But I think we have all had our share of the "entitled" pax. who for some reason get their jollies by thinking they are better.. etc..
I try to just let it roll off of me like water off a ducks back. Their lifes must really be shitty if they have to try to abuse others..


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


> You should of said oh I suck well let me pull over and you can order another ride with someone who doesn't suck!! I hate people. Don't let these people treat you anyway because of a rating. That's why I had to stop driving for Uber, and if Lyft riders start acting entitled they will be gone next.


I thinking he was jealous because my ear piercings were more rocking than his. He did out do me in the eye shadow department, since I don't wear any.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I had a pax who was on the phone while riding in my car and I heard him say his Uber driver sucked and was a really old guy. Can't win them all.


Ouch!


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I had a pax who was on the phone while riding in my car and I heard him say his Uber driver sucked and was a really old guy. Can't win them all.


For that level of rudeness, I have endured that once. After a like comment to yours, I pulled into a shopping center parking lot, didn't ask, but told the a$$hole to get out. I cancelled and then sent a message into Uber. He was a 20 something wanna be techie. The look on his face when I told him to exit was priceless. The ride was only 3 blocks, well worth the cancel than to put up with that crap.

Uber relies on drivers accepting this kind of crap, knowing full well that a majority of drivers are desperate for what little money is earned.

This is the age we live in. People feeling entitled, acting rude and companies lying in their propaganda. Welcome to Uber.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have practiced the PAX DUMP multiple times while doing Uber. 
I am not afraid to ask them to get out of my car. Usually at the next corner or safe spot to dump them.


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

Most personal so far:

"Who's your favourite porn star"


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

crazyb said:


> Just about every single passenger I picked up yesterday asked personal questions. Why do they think it's ok to ask? All my rides went extremely smooth. No mistakes, got them where they wanted to go with no hassles. Friendly conversations except for the personal questions not only about Über but very personal questions about my family, love life etc. A couple of drunk guys commented on my appearance and body. Was on the platform over 12 hours with only 9 rides and ended up with a 3.67 at the end of a very long day. I'm trying to find another job and do Über just part time but jobs for an older, elderly woman is hard to find. What gets me is that all of my passengers were young and had absolutely no respect for me. Rough day.


Hang in there don't let these young punks get you down. just remember some cut and paste answer to their questions similar to that of Uber. you and your ratings will be fine.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I really wanted to say something to him about how I could hear him, but thought better of it.


Hard break, throw his ass out!


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey there, I'm sorry to hear this. I just basically lie about anything they ask. I put on a fake friendly act, say something generic like "how are you" and "boy it's cold/hot". 

I have a fake city, I tell them I work uber full time and just make up nonsense for questions asked.

I find firing back with questions about their personal lives is a good way to deflect them prying. If they ask me what do you do for a living, I say uber and then ask "what about you". If they say where do you live I say fake city name and ask "what about you".

Anyways hope things go better for you! Remember uber passengers are scum, so don't take it personally.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't be afraid to say something, kick the passenger out and immediately email the support team or contact them within the app under the "I had a problem with a rider". Tell them they were rude and demeaning or whatever happened and you should be fine.


Also 1 star them!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I really wanted to say something to him about how I could hear him, but thought better of it.


You should have acted like you were on the phone and said that you had a smelly pax that was a loser


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Tossing them is too easy and you lose money. You're already pot comitted so at least call his bluff and get paid...the one star is coming regardless so I engage.

You know pal, some day you will be older, that is if some older dude doesn't beat your ass dead before. My hope would be that you will learn some respect before that happens but it's not looking good for you.

Have a nice day
Uber on


----------



## Kojaxe (Sep 23, 2015)

Shock said:


> Most personal so far:
> 
> "Who's your favourite porn star"


Riley Reid? lol!


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> When they ask me personal questions I have fun with it.
> Each rider gets a new story.


This. I enjoy talking about my dead wife/adorable kids/half-finished novel/etc.

If you don't like chatting/BSing with people, you're in the wrong damn job.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a lot of fun making up stories. One of my classics is when a not-so-good looking girl starts hitting on me, I tell her all about my girlfriend (and describe my high school ex). I'm actually single, but I tell them about my plans to propose. As far as I know, it hasn't hurt my ratings yet, and they seem quite intrigued.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The majority of these smug faced pricks you're hauling around are the same ones that go out to a restaurant and they leave the Yelp app open on their phone while it sits on the table to imply you should kiss their ass or else.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

Just tell them Uber is my part-time job, my full-time job is being a successful Master-Debater, do you have a debate that needs mastering? lol


----------



## groot (Jul 7, 2015)

crazyb said:


> Just about every single passenger I picked up yesterday asked personal questions. Why do they think it's ok to ask? All my rides went extremely smooth. No mistakes, got them where they wanted to go with no hassles. Friendly conversations except for the personal questions not only about Über but very personal questions about my family, love life etc. A couple of drunk guys commented on my appearance and body. Was on the platform over 12 hours with only 9 rides and ended up with a 3.67 at the end of a very long day. I'm trying to find another job and do Über just part time but jobs for an older, elderly woman is hard to find. What gets me is that all of my passengers were young and had absolutely no respect for me. Rough day.


Listen this isn't your job. Go find a nice baby sitting job. This is for professional drivers who are fueled with rage and gasoline to F these customers in the ass as soon as they act up.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I had a pax who was on the phone while riding in my car and I heard him say his Uber driver sucked and was a really old guy. Can't win them all.


Dude man up, throw people out that talk shit about you. Don't accept that crap.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea I would have hit the brakes on him.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> When they ask me personal questions I have fun with it.
> Each rider gets a new story.
> 
> Fantasy at a moments notice is my specialty. I spent over 20 years in corporate meetings. It is a skill you learn there.


Hahahaha! You sound like your "on stage" when the pax gets in! Love it!!


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Turbo said:


> Same here. I actually look forward to it. You can try out your new stuff on them and they have to listen!


Again, too funny! Keep the humor alive!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I do the same damn thing. I tell these sheep anything and they eat it up.

I'd rather entertain myself by pitching out random stories than tell the same truth over and over.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

crazyb said:


> Just about every single passenger I picked up yesterday asked personal questions. Why do they think it's ok to ask? All my rides went extremely smooth. No mistakes, got them where they wanted to go with no hassles. Friendly conversations except for the personal questions not only about Über but very personal questions about my family, love life etc. A couple of drunk guys commented on my appearance and body. Was on the platform over 12 hours with only 9 rides and ended up with a 3.67 at the end of a very long day. I'm trying to find another job and do Über just part time but jobs for an older, elderly woman is hard to find. What gets me is that all of my passengers were young and had absolutely no respect for me. Rough day.


A lot of them are aholes, ignore the bastards.


----------



## mausibaer (Jul 23, 2015)

I decided out of the blue to do one trip in an over the top bad Scottish accent (Like Fat Bastard from the Austin Powers movies). One of the two rocket scientists in the back seat said "I love your accent. Where are you from?"

Without missing a beat, I said. "Japan, but I was born in Egypt."


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

There was a movie a decade or two back about hitchhiking called "Thumb Trips" or "Thumb Tripping". The idea was you could say anything to the people that picked you up as a hitchhiker, they would never see you again. It didn't matter. 

Same with Uber Pax. In two years I have had two repeat passengers. There are 3.4 million people in the San Diego area. I will never see these pax again.


----------



## Drewsouth (Jul 20, 2015)

If they get personal just lie and play along you'll never see them again


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

My vehicle is an extension of my home. Nobody but NOBODY comes into my home after I have offered a gift of a ride for 1/3 the price of a cab and then has the audacity to talk smack about me. Are you kidding me?!

Hasta la Vista, a**hole.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

I had a young fellow and his girlfriend grill me about Uber for the majority of a 25 minute trip. I finally said "Sir, I am just trying to pay for my mothers funeral". It got strangely quiet for the rest of the trip, but hey she tipped me $5. It is all mind games.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

Tim54913 said:


> I had a young fellow and his girlfriend grill me about Uber for the majority of a 25 minute trip. I finally said "Sir, I am just trying to pay for my mothers funeral". It got strangely quiet for the rest of the trip, but hey she tipped me $5. It is all mind games.


Well played, sir!


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Tim54913 said:


> I had a young fellow and his girlfriend grill me about Uber for the majority of a 25 minute trip. I finally said "Sir, I am just trying to pay for my mothers funeral". It got strangely quiet for the rest of the trip, but hey she tipped me $5. It is all mind games.


I make up stories all the time, but idk if I can tell that one with a straight face. I did once say that I was saving up for an engagement ring for my (fake) girlfriend though.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

I love the back and forth with passengers. I don't mind personal questions or asking them. Then again, I am a therapist so I guess it does come naturally to me.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

If you don't like personal questions, don't work in a business that can leave you in close quarters with strangers for 5-60 minutes at a time, lol.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I had a pax who was on the phone while riding in my car and I heard him say his Uber driver sucked and was a really old guy. Can't win them all.


Slam brakes and eject pax.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Jose_A said:


> I make up stories all the time, but idk if I can tell that one with a straight face. I did once say that I was saving up for an engagement ring for my (fake) girlfriend though.


LOL I'm thinking of using that one and trying to play out in my head how that would go but can't stop cracking up, might not be a good idea for me to try to use it


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

Shock said:


> Most personal so far:
> 
> "Who's your favourite porn star"


I would answer "Buck Angel" and watch them google it


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

Almasy said:


> I would answer "Buck Angel" and watch them google it


No need to Google, I've been an adult webmaster since 2001. That is a twisted thing to do to a pax. But funny.


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

Mostly I tell them the truth with a little spice. The first question I'm asked is how long have I been working for Uber. The next most popular question is "What was the crazy ride I've had? My first answer is always "you mean besides you". 

Then they ask what my other job is. Here I tell the truth. I was a deputy sheriff for 25 yrs now retired. The same thing always happens, I get cop questions.

That also settles down any trouble makers cause they think I'll just thump them and they are right.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes, it's the norm... and it's so unacceptable. I don't think I can do this anymore because of this alone. They will drive you crazy. "How long have you been driving for Uber?" "Do you have another job?" "Are you a family man/are you married?" "Where do you live?" How much money do you make driving for Uber?" Those are just some of the obvious ones. It's an instant onslaught on personal interrogation, all the while they are superficial, don't really care, and are probably calling you out behind your back/or directly.

as for people saying 'put on a fake friendly act'... I can't do that. I can't do that DAY IN/DAY OUT. I'll go ****ing crazy. Artificial behavior IS insanity.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I have practiced the PAX DUMP multiple times while doing Uber.
> I am not afraid to ask them to get out of my car. Usually at the next corner or safe spot to dump them.


Drop them off at the nearest project neighborhood and tell them you ate a bunch of mushrooms.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> If you don't like personal questions, don't work in a business that can leave you in close quarters with strangers for 5-60 minutes at a time, lol.


it works both ways... i don't want a driver who asks you ******ed personal questions either. IE Uber ride home from hospital.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

What I like as a cab driver is when I get asked "is this your only job" I say " no I actually sit at home getting paid to surf porn" that gets em laughing.....then they ask what is your craziest story......I tell them that I actually got dispatched to a cemetery when I got there a man climbed out of a grave and tried to eat me.........then I left and picked up a man and woman running away from cemetery and while driving he turned into a zombie and I stopped and he got out and started dancing with the other zombies................(thriller reference)


----------



## well done (Jul 7, 2017)

Smokenburn said:


> it works both ways... i don't want a driver who asks you ******ed personal questions either. IE Uber ride home from hospital.


Exactly. I'm a male driver and many single female riders sit in the back seat and don't say a word, especially at night. And I assume they'd prefer to keep it that way. Now, can I keep asking away at her personal life? Think about it. Why is it that the driver is completely open to all interrogation?



drivinindc said:


> This. I enjoy talking about my dead wife/adorable kids/half-finished novel/etc.
> 
> If you don't like chatting/BSing with people, you're in the wrong damn job.


I disagree. I'm a male driver and many single female riders sit in the back seat and don't say a word, especially at night. And I assume they'd prefer to keep it that way. Now, can I keep asking away at her personal life? Think about it. Why is it that the driver is completely open to all interrogation? There's plenty of riders who would shut down a driver who pries into their personal life.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't mind one or two questions personally but it gets annoying when it is constant barrage of questions.

For some reason I find the idea of a driver profile more offensive. I prefer to be in control of what information I give to each individual passenger. I'm also there to provide the ride safely. I'm not there to be questioned or get approval on my personal life, etc.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

POMilton said:


> I love the back and forth with passengers. I don't mind personal questions or asking them. Then again, I am a therapist so I guess it does come naturally to me.


You DO realize that an Uber driver...

Just like a cabbie and a barber...

Are just therapists in disguise...

That's what makes it FUN...

Screwing with ppls lives...

And THEY pay for it...8)

Rakos



Smokenburn said:


> it works both ways... i don't want a driver who asks you ******ed personal questions either. IE Uber ride home from hospital.


So I guess that means...

You get all BURNED UP over it...8)

Rakos


----------

